# Custom built Canadian Amps



## James Leone (Jan 1, 2007)

Anybody know of any?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Go through this thread, there are lots here.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=90


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

James Leone said:


> Anybody know of any?


I'm no amp builder but I've built a few custom cabs and head cases. I thought I might start a custom cab company at one time but it's a pain in the <o<k to ship them and there's no market for such thing locally.

Here's a pic of the only one I have left. It was actually my first attempt at cab building.
























As you can see I built this for my Road King. The Road King has this feature where you can switch through the channels and have different cabs assigned to each channel. The top 2 speakers (Eminence Wizzards) are separated from the bottom 4 and have an open back. The bottom 4 are P-50-E's.
She weighs 150lbs


----------



## Clypher (Jan 5, 2007)

How exactly do you order a custom amp? Give the guy a list of amps you like and ask him to make a compromise? It seems like a huge risk to me.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Clypher said:


> How exactly do you order a custom amp? Give the guy a list of amps you like and ask him to make a compromise? It seems like a huge risk to me.


I've ordered 3 custom amps from Canadian manufacturers over the years (2 from London Power and 1 from Stephenson Amps). These amps were not really copies of anything, so I had to go on faith and the testomonials of existing owners. Lucky for me, all three were great amps and I'm still using the Stephenson.

In the case of "clone" amps, you would certainly have a better idea of what you are getting of course.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

Metal#J# said:


> I'm no amp builder but I've built a few custom cabs and head cases. I thought I might start a custom cab company at one time but it's a pain in the <o<k to ship them and there's no market for such thing locally.
> 
> Here's a pic of the only one I have left. It was actually my first attempt at cab building.
> 
> ...


Thats a cabinet for sure............. How does the open 2x12 affect the sound of the bottom 4x12.......or does it??


----------



## Gregory (May 24, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the Fender Tweed Deluxe 1950s 5E3 circuit. I had a reproduction made by Keith McNeil of Clara Amps of Calgary. It has a beautiful, fat blues sound with a Jensen P12-N. Robert Fowler of Classic Amps in Cambridge, Ontario also makes them as does Trinity Amps in Toronto. Trinity also makes Matchless clones. And don't forget Kingsley: very cool. Neat thing about buying Canadian, as you probably know, is that music gear tends to be priced at par with the US, and you won't have to pay customs or provincial tax if the amp is made in another province.

Clara Amps: www.claramps.com
Classic Amps: www.classicamps.com
Kingsley Amps: www.kingsleyamplifiers.com
Trinity Amps: www.cohrs.ca/staged/Products_Main.htm


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

*Vote for Clara Amps*

I quite recently had the pleasure of playing an Epi 335 through a Clara Amps 'V-Verb', a quasi Super Reverb clone (not exactly). This amp kicks it out in amazing fashion, with a striking dynamic response. It basically takes the effort out of getting tone.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

rippinglickfest said:


> Thats a cabinet for sure............. How does the open 2x12 affect the sound of the bottom 4x12.......or does it??


The open 2x12 really helped by adding a mid boost effect which also helped to take away from the Recto's overpowering bass. I had the cab switching feature set up to be in different combonations for each channel. It worked great really, but I quickly got tired of the recto sound and I sold the head. I'm kinda stuck with the cab now. Anyone interested?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Clypher said:


> How exactly do you order a custom amp? Give the guy a list of amps you like and ask him to make a compromise? It seems like a huge risk to me.



Umm I think he probably means "boutique" not "custom" in the sense of someone making amps in Canada who isn't one of the big guys like Marshall, Fender, Boogie etc.


----------

